# Fein FMM 350 Q loose Screws



## mooseturker (6 Nov 2018)

Hello has anyone had experience of the stabilizing screws working loose on the Fein FMM 350 Q on the front. Mine do continually due to what seems to be their plastic housing now not having any thread. Has anyone managed to repair this ? Sorry if this is not in the correct place, its my first post in a long time.


----------

